# Civil Service Listing



## dsm290 (Dec 25, 2003)

Supposedly the Civil Service updates the list every Tuesday, so if they do, and the applicants that are hired by Police Departments off the current list are in the academy NOW, when do those names that were hired come OFF that list and those other names move up in the rankings???


----------



## MarkBoston (Aug 28, 2003)

Right after Santa Claus and the Easter Bunny come back from a cruise to Mexico. 

But seriously when was the last time you saw a state agency update its web page weekly especially civil service. 

I remember taking the civil service test for PO and the proctors treated you like second class citizens, if you were lucky. Then when you take the civil service promotion tests the proctors are all smiles and friendly. For what these young women and men are paying today to take the test to get on a PD, civil service should throw in nice lunch and free parking.


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

When the site was down the last week in July, they update the lists. I know because the five that were hired in my town were elimanted from the list. And everyone moved up. 
They supposely adjust the list once CS is notified that the applicants *are* hired. This usualy means once the paper trail makes it to the approprate desk.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

someone ahead of me on my town's list iss till on there but has been hired long ago by the MBTA, so it dosent mean much.


----------

